# duck hunting pics



## jjordan (Sep 6, 2006)

i didnt know there was very many duck hunting guys on here, post some pics, heres a few from last year


----------



## RonE (Apr 10, 2006)

Great pictures! What area were you hunting?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Nice strap of birds. 

Yes, there are a few duck hunters around here. This board will be jumping by the middle of August with anticipation for Dove then Teal Seaon. There are A LOT of Deer Hunters here. 

Here are just some random pics I have on my PC..


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more...........


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Last years hunt with Los Patos


----------



## Camilla1 (Dec 21, 2005)

Before anyone gets excited there were 8 of us on that hunt pictured above.

SE


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

*grins


----------



## chuck leaman (Jul 15, 2004)

Bull, You ever get those buffleheads mounted?


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

Can you say HAMMER TIME.. wow.. and I guess the post about the scaup ducks are true..lol


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Not yet. Still have other birds to pay for. 

They are wrapped up very tight for the Dermy though.



chuck leaman said:


> Bull, You ever get those buffleheads mounted?


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Some from this year.........


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

A few more......
Yes, we shoot and eat ALL of em'.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

:headknock Dang it guys!!!! NOT what i needed to see this morning! WHy yall wanna talk ducks and get people all fired up this far away from the season??


----------



## KillerShrimp (Jan 12, 2005)

Heres a pic from the coldest day we had last year, Trinity bay, limit of Gaddies, fully loaded Mowdy. A couple more from El Campo And South Easttexas Waterfowl.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

Heres a few!


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

All I know is I am ready to take some more pictures. But here are a few from last year.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Okay mwaites, where did you do the timber hunt?????? I need to do one of those!!!!!


mwaites said:


> All I know is I am ready to take some more pictures. But here are a few from last year.


----------



## mwaites (Apr 25, 2006)

Bull Minnow said:


> Okay mwaites, where did you do the timber hunt?????? I need to do one of those!!!!!


That was an Arkansas hunt at Twin Rivers Lodge in NE Arkansas. That was about a 45 minute hunt.......It was pretty spectacular!!!!


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

Whackin and Stackin


----------



## benelli16 (Apr 24, 2007)

Man I look good with that beer in my hand!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

more


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

*Anahuac-Whack N Stack!*

1. Me and Lady in Anahuac
2. Mikey and Molly
3. Kendall
4. Me and Alan and Lady
5. Me and My Dad
6. GATORS!


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

Alright all you Mallard hunters...

Where do you hunt Hook up? One of those pics looks like the Dakaota region.



HOOK UP said:


> Whackin and Stackin


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

Did not see a tag on the teal ?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

Bull Minnow said:


> Alright all you Mallard hunters...
> 
> Where do you hunt Hook up? One of those pics looks like the Dakaota region.


they are up here Bull..you know that. Plenty of greenheads around here...


----------



## Sea Aggie (Jul 18, 2005)

`nuff said...


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

benelli16 said:


> Man I look good with that beer in my hand!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


I enjoy a cold beer as much as anyone, but, do you really drink beer in the duck blind??


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

Here's a few:


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

A couple more:


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Its too early to start this, but here we go.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

One more: heres what happens to a wood duck at 6 yards.


----------



## cajunasian (Mar 7, 2007)

You guys are some duck killing machines....Nice job....Hope you left some for this year...


----------



## beachbumm (Aug 15, 2005)

man im so fired up about this season i cant stop thinkign about it. I cant even get into fishing mode b/c i cant wait.


----------



## wschorp (Jun 1, 2004)

*A few more pictures!*

Anahuac!


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

I Aint tellin man!!!!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

TXPalerider said:


> I enjoy a cold beer as much as anyone, but, do you really drink beer in the duck blind??


I'm hoping it's a joke - even if it is, it's a bad idea to post up since there are a lot of young hunters on this site.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> I'm hoping it's a joke - even if it is, it's a bad idea to post up since there are a lot of young hunters on this site.


sure seems early to be drinking in the fog with a gun in his hand. Ouch! 
I'd sure hate to be a bud out retrieving a bird!


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I'd be more worried about being 4 or 5 feet off to his right on a left right crosser... but I'm holding out hope that it's just a joke made in poor taste.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

2 things that alcohol doesn't mix well with, driving and hunting. Nobody and I mean nobody goes out with us if they have been drinking. That is left at the cabin the night before. I'm with you guys on this Capn, hopefully it was just a joke made in poor taste.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

benelli16 said:


> Man I look good with that beer in my hand!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


Not really. If that's not a joke, it's a sad commentary on what duck hunting means to you. Tell us you're not really impressed with yourself here.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

HOOK UP said:


> I Aint tellin man!!!!


You posted the pic on a public forum - please do explain that it was a joke, or something.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> You posted the pic on a public forum - please do explain that it was a joke, or something.


rotfl.. you posted that and a few minutes later he checks out, Shame on you!

He aint telling, Not sure why. It be real simple for him to just say NO,,, or explain! Don't think it will happen though! He's been watching the thread for a while today!









hey Benelli16,, try this next time,,,

I look cool with that beer in my hand!!!!







Not,, it was someones trash we picked up that they left in our blind!









Don't use,,,,,,


----------



## Ross (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> You posted the pic on a public forum - please do explain that it was a joke, or something.


Brodie, I believe his reply of 'I ain't telling' is in response to someone asking where he killed those birds, not about the beer.


----------



## OxbowOutfitters (Feb 17, 2006)

Sweet pics of all kinds of Ducks & geese..It really gets the blood boilin 4 sure..
As far as Drinkin while hunting...
Ive sent guys Home when they show'd up toasted from the night b4..
I do not allow that on my Lease..& if you do..well...YOUR either STUPID or an organ donner..
after the hunt & your not driving..then Ive got no problem with it..


Oxx..


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

All right guys, knew that was going to chap some people arses.......To tell you the truth i hunt wit a very select group of guys that I have complete trust in not to do something stupid while in the duck blind. Gun safety is #1 concern. We go so far that guns are unloaded when laying on the ground when we are picking up dekes or retrieving birds so a dog doesn't accidentally set one off. we are a very serious group of duck hunters and hunt every weekend during the season. I would rather have one of these guys in my blind 3 sheets to wind than hunt with some guy that i don't know that shows up with a brand new super black eagle w/o so much as a rust pit on it and is decked out in Filson and Orvis gear. Now i know some of you on this board think your gods gift to mankind when it comes to hunting and fishing and never make any gun safety mistakes, but if I'm on private land hunting ducks with my good friends and he wants a beer after a tough night so be it, I'm not going to stop him. I know for a fact you have a better chance of getting shot on some guided hunt, hunting with a bunch of newbies you don't know than hunting in my blind with my boy after he had a couple beers!! Don't start banging on something before you know the story, ya'all are to quick to jump to conclusions.......and for the I aint tellin part that was about where we shot the ducks! Nough said, later boys


----------



## Aggiewes (Jan 10, 2005)

HOOK UP said:


> I know for a fact you have a better chance of getting shot on some guided hunt, hunting with a bunch of newbies you don't know than hunting in my blind with my boy after he had a couple beers!! Don't start banging on something before you know the story, ya'all are to quick to jump to conclusions


Can most here pretty much disagree with this statement? I think we know enough of the story.


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

What else is there to know? Hunting and alchol do not mix. PERIOD! Experience has nothign to do with it. Does that mean that it is ok for a NASCAR driver to drink and drive cause he is a more expeienced driver? nope. I hunt about 3 days a week, and i have hunted with guys that are very season hunters that will never be allowed back in my blind, and newbies that i had tons more confidence in hunting with. Posting pics like that on a public site, and defenfending them like that is extrememly irresponisible in my opinion. 

And no worries, you will never have to worry about me ever sharing a blind with anyone who rolls like that.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

HOOK UP said:


> if I'm on private land hunting ducks with my good friends and he wants a beer after a tough night so be it, I'm not going to stop him. I know for a fact you have a better chance of getting shot on some guided hunt, hunting with a bunch of newbies you don't know than hunting in my blind with my boy after he had a couple beers!!


With your detailed and derogatory description of newbies, it sounds like you're the one that thinks you are God's gift to duck hunting.

While newbies definitely represent a hazard that merits special attention on a hunt, they can almost always be easily controlled through strong leadership of the more experienced hunters. Alcohol in the blind, however, and only be controlled if it isn't consumed.

And then you have to add to it and state "a couple beers" instead of leaving it at one... It's sad that you could be so foolish and set such a poor example for the "newbies" you complain about. Hard days at work and stress in life is why we duck hunt, there's no need for beer to make it better. Enjoy the hunt to the fullest, then have all the beer you want to celebrate the good hunt AFTERWARDS.


----------



## porkchop (Jul 23, 2006)

geeeez give him a break!! if the man wants to drink in the blind then let him drink in the blind!! Its his choice.


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

Great I'm not asking you to go hunting with me, the guy has one beer and you jump all over me like your the second coming.........We are not out there having keg parties in the blind, bout 99% time it doesnt happen, get off the high horses


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It's worse than drinking and driving in my honest opinion. I won't condemn a guy for admiting that he's done it at one point in his life by any means - but to openly post a picture of such on a public forum, and then to publically defend the act of drinking beer in the duck blind... it goes beyond a difference of opinion. It's posts that shouldn't even be on this board.

You were given several opportunities to call it a joke - next time be a little wiser and try to set a better example for other young duck hunters.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

Here are a few pics from my last few seasons, as far as the booze goes I enjoy a beer or CROWN/COKE as much or more than the next person but it has no place mixed with guns. Personally I don't think that a couple of beers would impair my judgement to the point that someone could become injured, but would I be willing to risk that opinion on your's, my kid's or my buddies life? *HELL NO*


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

It's your own decision on what you want to do, but to just harp on someone because you don't agree with it is complete BS.......We bust our humps all week long day in and day out and go hunting and fishing on the weekends, if my buddies want to have a beer out in the blind its not my choice....Its my choice not to hunt with them anymore and thats not going to happen. So if you disagree thats great i commend you oh great one, let it go and post some more pics


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

It isn't a matter of just disagreeing. Had you left the fact that you are ok with mixing guns and alcohol private, we can be free to disagree and simply not hunt together. But when given the chance to do that, you chose to make a public argument for mixing guns and booze.

New duck hunters, and kids reading, need to see that it is not at all acceptable in a responsible hunter's blind.

I enjoy a beer, a margarita, or a jack and coke, and in no way am I condemning anyone for drinking alcohol. But guns and alcohol do not mix, period, end of story. You should expect to get called out for it.


----------



## jjtroutkiller (Jan 28, 2005)

HOOK UP said:


> It's your own decision on what you want to do, but to just harp on someone because you don't agree with it is complete BS.......


 I agree that it is your decision on the matter with the group that you hunt but like it has already been stated that if you post a comment like that publicly then be prepared to hear other negative/positive comments.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

HOOK UP said:


> All right guys, knew that was going to chap some people arses.......To tell you the truth i hunt wit a very select group of guys that I have complete trust in not to do something stupid while in the duck blind. Gun safety is #1 concern. We go so far that guns are unloaded when laying on the ground when we are picking up dekes or retrieving birds so a dog doesn't accidentally set one off. we are a very serious group of duck hunters and hunt every weekend during the season. I would rather have one of these guys in my blind 3 sheets to wind than hunt with some guy that i don't know that shows up with a brand new super black eagle w/o so much as a rust pit on it and is decked out in Filson and Orvis gear. Now i know some of you on this board think your gods gift to mankind when it comes to hunting and fishing and never make any gun safety mistakes, but if I'm on private land hunting ducks with my good friends and he wants a beer after a tough night so be it, I'm not going to stop him. I know for a fact you have a better chance of getting shot on some guided hunt, hunting with a bunch of newbies you don't know than hunting in my blind with my boy after he had a couple beers!! Don't start banging on something before you know the story, ya'all are to quick to jump to conclusions.......and for the I aint tellin part that was about where we shot the ducks! Nough said, later boys


A couple of those pics are form Larry Gores' Place.. Looks like Chris in one picture.

I posted you a green for the pics, but after reading down farther you should of got a red. (Can someone fix that for me).


----------



## Psycho Trout (May 26, 2004)

You are taken it the wrong way HOOK UP. I believe everyone here will agree do what you will on your hunts, but on here were all the public can see we try to have ethics, morals and try to be mentors to all who don't know any better. Pictures and statements like you have made on here fuel the fire for anti hunters and teachs the newbies the wrong way to practice safety on hunts. My .02$.


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

JDF Turtle said:


> A couple of those pics are form Larry Gores' Place.. Looks like Chris in one picture.
> 
> I posted you a green for the pics, but after reading down farther you should of got a red. (Can someone fix that for me).


In 24 hours!







also for PT in 24 also!


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

Don't get me wrong I'm allright with just takin the pic out of the thread, wasn't thinking it was going to cause such a uproar when i posted it........Heres to many good and safe hunting experiences in the future, whackem and stackem...Cheers


----------



## TXPalerider (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> In 24 hours!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What? Are ya making a list? LOL


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

:ac550: is it duck season yet?


----------



## notthecompleatangler (Aug 13, 2006)

*Hook up and Beneli 16*

I know these guys. They are clowns and drink and hunt all the time. I will not hunt with them anymore and can tell you that all this stuff about drinking while being safe is utter nonsense. They are a serious accident waiting to happen. Like I said, I USED TO HUNT with these guys now I just keep and distance and keep them in my prayers. They are sorry guys and there is no place for drinking and hunting on this thread.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

Well, this one went ta hell in a handbasket in a big hurry.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Alllllllllllllllllllrighty Then!

Back To Some Duck Pictures We Go!!!!!!!:d


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

fff- are them ducks or is they skeeters in that first pic?


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

LOL, that looks like one _MEAN_ duck hunting sedan in your 4th pic FFF.:slimer:

Great pic of the youngster. :biggrin:


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> fff- are them ducks or is they skeeters in that first pic?


Not sure,, but lance,, take that third pic out quick before I red dot you,, you're way over your limit bro,, bad exaple and you know it!


----------



## deebo (May 22, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Not sure,, but lance,, take that third pic out quick before I red dot you,, you're way over your limit bro,, bad exaple and you know it!


Naw, he had a bunch of left over teal tags from Sept, so he was using them up durring big ducks. He even got that fine rainbow specimen in there....


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

waterspout said:


> Not sure,, but lance,, take that third pic out quick before I red dot you,, you're way over your limit bro,, bad exaple and you know it!


Someone had to take the picture?


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

deebo said:


> LOL, that looks like one _MEAN_ duck hunting sedan in your 4th pic FFF.:slimer:
> 
> Great pic of the youngster. :biggrin:


yup! I hunted for one season outta that rig.........it pulled MAAAAAJOR vacuum! I had a huntin truck at the time, but my oldest boy was without a vehicle at the time and had to have transportation for work, so I was stuck with the ol' Duck Slayin Sedan:rotfl: It's loooong gone now, thank the Lord!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

deebo said:


> Naw, he had a bunch of left over teal tags from Sept, so he was using them up durring big ducks. He even got that fine rainbow specimen in there....


ding ding ding ding! We have a winna!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## Buck Master (Oct 19, 2004)

benelli16 said:


> Man I look good with that beer in my hand!!!!!!!!!!!:bounce:


I'm sure at a party thats fine but in the middle of hot and heavy wing shooting....I don't think so. Not cool.


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

deebo said:


> Naw, he had a bunch of left over teal tags from Sept, so he was using them up durring big ducks. He even got that fine rainbow specimen in there....


HA!!! Gotta love them unused teal tags. Them thangs do come in handy at times.







BTW, cheers everyone!!!


----------



## waterspout (May 21, 2004)

Potlickers! l8r! 





I tell ya what ,, that top pic in #19 sure does look like a place I fish a lot!!!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Speakin of the tags....Capn, Deebo, Spout, any of ya'll got ya'lls Early Bird form for the tags from TPW yet? I thought we usually got em around the end of June so that they could get a more accurate early count of how many folks were gonna be bustin the little rice rockets each year. I still haven't got mine in the mail yet....???


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

triple f said:


> Speakin of the tags....Capn, Deebo, Spout, any of ya'll got ya'lls Early Bird form for the tags from TPW yet? I thought we usually got em around the end of June so that they could get a more accurate early count of how many folks were gonna be bustin the little rice rockets each year. I still haven't got mine in the mail yet....???


Yep, its that time a year!! Been expectin um ta show up any day now.

BTW, what be the story on that Bird Flu thang?? Last I heard the CDC was on that stuff like flies on S#$^T?


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

I stopped ordering mine a long time ago FFF. I just make my own. Lets me get as many as I want and sell counterfits on the side for a little extra huntin money. When you can shoot 25 a day, you need that extra money for shells!


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

capn said:


> I stopped ordering mine a long time ago FFF. I just make my own. Lets me get as many as I want and sell counterfits on the side for a little extra huntin money. When you can shoot 25 a day, you need that extra money for shells!


You cheap bastage!!!!! You know what the funds generated from the sale of Teal Tags is used for!!!!! Yet you go ahead and screw the system by runnin this little side game!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!

WTH is wrong with you?!?!?!?!?!?


----------



## HOOK UP (Jun 7, 2007)

notthecompleteangler, thats funny that you call us clowns when your big clown nose is is shining bright in one of those pics........And i seem to remember you calling us a couple months ago trying to get on our lease in El Campo!!!!!Nice bonehead move on trying to add fuel to a fire that that is burned out!!!!!!!!See ya at work in the morning suckkkeeeerrrrrr


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

triple f said:


> WTH is wrong with you?!?!?!?!?!?


What can I say? My two vices are teal tags and bird flu. There are worse vices to have I reckon...


----------



## LandLocked (Apr 28, 2005)

HOOK UP said:


> notthecompleteangler, thats funny that you call us clowns when your big clown nose is is shining bright in one of those pics........And i seem to remember you calling us a couple months ago trying to get on our lease in El Campo!!!!!Nice bonehead move on trying to add fuel to a fire that that is burned out!!!!!!!!See ya at work in the morning suckkkeeeerrrrrr


HUMMM...sounds like an Academy parkin lot meetin is in the making.


----------



## GDO (Jun 15, 2005)

LandLocked said:


> HUMMM...sounds like an Academy parkin lot meetin is in the making.


HAHAHAHA!!! He played the Academy card!!!! I Have the tickets to sell, and I bet Hooked Up has the BEER......and his gun since he thinks it is ok to mix the 2!!! HAHAHAHA!!!!!! :biggrin: Green for you LandLocked


----------

